# Pizza fatty, inspired by SmokinUT's 4th of July thread (with Qview)



## terrymn (Jul 17, 2013)

Combo inspiration from SmokinUTs 4th of July fatties and bobank03's admonishment in the thread, I had to try a fatty.  Did a basic pizza fatty -













photo1.jpg



__ terrymn
__ Jul 17, 2013






1 lb each of burger and pork breakfast sausage - added pinches of sage, onion, celery and garlic powder, and some of my hot chili dust.  Marinara, mozz, and diced pepperoni toppings.













photo2.jpg



__ terrymn
__ Jul 17, 2013






My first bacon weave - which should be noted doesn't have to be totally tight before wrapping (but the tighter the better).  Someone asked in another thread about weaving, and I had to think about it for a bit before doing it today, so here's a quick tutorial (veteran weavers can skip): I'm a math guy - X axis is horizontal, Y axis is vertical.  I'm starting with what were the X and Y axis of every graph you saw in school (X on the bottom, Y on the left).  

1. Lay down the bottom X and then leftmost Y pieces.

2. Pull back X so you can lay the next Y piece.  Lay back down and repeat adding Y's over and under the X until you have all of your Y (vertical) pieces weaved in with the bottom X

3. Pull back every other Y so you can lay down the 2nd X.

4. After adding the next X, bring those forward and pull back the other Ys so you can lay down the next X

5. Lather, rinse, repeat until done.

-- If your bacon isn't symmetrical like mine wasn't (much fatter on one end than the other) be sure to rotate each piece so that the fat balances the skinny ends.













photo3.jpg



__ terrymn
__ Jul 17, 2013






The fatty, wrapped up and ready for a night in the fridge before smoking.  Notice how much tighter the weave got.  I don't know why this is, but it is :)













photo4.jpg



__ terrymn
__ Jul 17, 2013






Finished product after 2 hours 15 minutes in the smoker at 250 degrees, and then 4 minutes under the broiler at 500 degrees.  I smoked it in a throw-away tinfoil pan and lost some cheese and ended up with quite a bit of oil/fat/grease from the bacon, not shown.  Next one I'll probably poke holes in the pan and have a catcher pan one shelf beneath.  It all worked out well tho.













photo5.jpg



__ terrymn
__ Jul 17, 2013






On the plate with some garlic cheese bread that my bride made, and extra marinara slathered on both.  Effin delicious!!


----------



## smokinut (Jul 17, 2013)

Lookin good man! I've been thinking of a pizza fatty and your recipe sounds delicious. They're fun to make aren't they? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## disco (Jul 17, 2013)

I just haven't got to a fatty yet. It is one of the myriad projects on my list. Your post has moved it up the list. Thanks,

Disco


----------



## terrymn (Jul 17, 2013)

That's what SmokinUTs post did for me too Disco. They're fun to make and delicious - whatever you do, happy smokin!!! :)


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 17, 2013)

Looks great! I like the garlic bread too!


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 17, 2013)

Looks especially delicious!


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 20, 2013)

TerryMN;

Great looking fatty! And the plate view is pretty sweet, for sure! Great job. These are so easy to make and so good to eat! 

The bacon weave fat tip is a good one too.

I'm thinking of doing hot pork sausage and pepper jack cheese fatty in the next week or so. I will be sure to post whichever one I decide to do.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jul 20, 2013)

Nice lookin fatty!

Thank you for sharing.

Bill


----------



## terrymn (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks all - for the info beforehand and nice words after.  One other tip I got from SmokinUT that I forgot to mention and worked out well:  Roll the fatty first, and then do the bacon wrap - that way you dont end up with any non-crispy weave getting tucked into the interior.  Bobank - looking forward to the QView!


----------



## marshman71 (Jul 21, 2013)

Love Fatty's  and they are so good for your waist line....   Keep it up man...


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 21, 2013)

TerryMN said:


> Thanks all - for the info beforehand and nice words after. One other tip I got from SmokinUT that I forgot to mention and worked out well: Roll the fatty first, and then do the bacon wrap - that way you dont end up with any non-crispy weave getting tucked into the interior. Bobank - looking forward to the QView!


I was out to the store this afternoon and they were all out of ground chicken for the Chicken Cordon Bleu Fatties I was going to make... Going back tomorrow, Lots of qview, I promise. 

Just curious, when using the weave are you getting the bacon cooked all the way through?


----------



## terrymn (Jul 21, 2013)

Mine was crispy/cooked all the way through, yeah - except maybe the bacon on the bottom of the fatty (because it was sitting in the juices/bacon grease I think).  The 3 things I would do for all cooked/all crispy:  1) roll the fatty, then roll the bacon weave onto it 2) put it on a raised grill over or in a catch pan and 3) 5 minutes under the broiler when it comes out of the smoker to crisp things up.


----------

